# Shimano feiert 100-jähriges Jubiläum!



## Thomas. (7. April 2021)

was wäre die Anglerwelt ohne Shimano , Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> was wäre die Anglerwelt ohne Shimano , Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370845


Wow, Du hast echt noch eine!
Meine erste Shimano befindet sich auch noch in meinem Besitz, ist aber deutlich jünger. Eine Aero Symetre 2000. Die Doppelkurbel stammt von einer anderen Shimano-Rolle.


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Wow, Du hast echt noch eine!


ja mein ganzer Stolz 

meine erst waren 2x Aero GT 6010 BR und SGT 2000X, die Aero fische ich heute noch ab und zu, tun noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## Waidbruder (7. April 2021)

Ja die Doppelkurbel! Wenn ich recht erinnere war das in den 90ern "Mode". Der Sinn dafür hat sich mir allerdings nie so richtig erschlossen.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Eine Aero Symetre 2000. Die Doppelkurbel stammt von einer anderen Shimano-Rolle.



Die Symetre war einfach eine um ein Kugellager abgespeckte Stradic und hatte die Doppelkurbel eigentlich serienmäßig.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Symetre war einfach eine um ein Kugellager abgespeckte Stradic und hatte die Doppelkurbel eigentlich serienmäßig.


Ah, stimmt, jetzt fällt es mir auch wieder ein. Hatte sie sonst noch an einer anderen Shimano gefischt und immer gewechselt.


----------



## angler1996 (7. April 2021)

bei mir traf aus Anlass des Geburtstages heute  direkt aus der Firmenzentrale als Dankeschön für mein langjähriges Engagement um das Wohlergehen und weitreichende finanziellen Invests ins Guthaben der Firma bischen was von Shimano Japan ein ;-)))


----------



## angler1996 (7. April 2021)

schraub mal an die Stelle der Doppelkurbel eine Einzelkurbel, dann verstehst du den Sinn;-)))


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2021)

wie heißt es doch so schön Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt   Herr Shimano mit einem kleinen Teil seines Erbes


----------



## Waidbruder (8. April 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> schraub mal an die Stelle der Doppelkurbel eine Einzelkurbel, dann verstehst du den Sinn;-)))


Nur schade, dass sich diese geniale Erfindung nicht wirklich bis heute durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2021)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass sich diese geniale Erfindung nicht wirklich bis heute durchgesetzt hat.


 versteh nicht warum dann fast jeder andere Hersteller auch min. 1-2 Modelle im Programm hat,  Daiwa DAM  Browning Quantum usw


----------



## Thomas. (25. Februar 2022)

ein wenig spät (die werden ja bald 101) aber ich habe nach der oben gezeigten Dux 50 Bj. 72 nun endlich die erste gebaute Shimano Rolle aus Bj.1971, ein zartes Röllchen von 831gr.


----------

